# its time to stop byb and APBT and AMBULLY ppl got it together



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

I want everyone on this fourm's input .
We need to come up with a thing's to do before you get a bully of any breed .
I am talking thing's they should ask them self's .
How to choose a dog from a shelter or a kennel .
How to know if the person is a byb.
What breed is best for them APBT,AMSTAFF or AMBULLY .
I DONT WANT ANY ANY BASHING OF ANY BREED if you bash i will give you bad rep point's and have your post removed 
It time we as a group did something 


back yard breeders need to be stoped and ppl looking for a pet need to get a resuse 


We gota fight back for our dog's yall know as well as i do pure breed bulldogs want be on the 6o new's .

This is just the frist step that we can take get this info for all breeds of bulldog's get it typed up and post it everywhere we can .

step two we will work on as a group we gota fight now before BSL take's all our dog's and i have read all the bad new's i can take


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Be educated on BULLY breeds i think is most important.
I think breeders need to say "no" sometimes, they cant just give everyone a bully if they got the cash.
Am I going in the right direction or no? lol


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

lol that key yes but i want to put something together where the ppl looking for the dog's should ask them self type deal why do you want a bully have you owned a dog 
but with more detail and form all sides apbt amstaff and ambully


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

and will get to the breeder's i think that should be step two


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

nate said:


> lol that key yes but i want to put something together where the ppl looking for the dog's should ask them self type deal why do you want a bully have you owned a dog
> but with more detail and form all sides apbt amstaff and ambully


gotcha 
lemme think for a minute


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

think away


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

so you think you should own a bully?
first things first.
Have you ever owned or trained bully breed before? They are a different kind of dog. meaning; theyre temperaments are not like any other dog. it only take a bad day or that one dog to make them mad, to where they can't be around any other dog ever again.
Do you know how to use a break stick? incase of a dog fight you better be ready and be handy with a break stick to pry the jaws of a dog off anothers.
these dogs need excercise; EVERYDAY. or you will have a unruley and an unhappy dog.
the bully breed will try to be the dominate one, which means, you better be on top of your training game, ALL THE TIME.
being a responsible owner of a bully now means: no more dog park, no more having people bring there dog over, no more leaving your dog unwatched in the backyard, no more leaving your dog unwatched with other dogs. 
be prepared to have a dog aggressive animal, some bully's will get along just fine, but a lot will jump a fence to get at another dog.
which bring me to this; you MUST have a backyard that can hold your dog, or else you may have a lawsuit on your hands.

thats all i have for now. feel free to edit/add anything anyone.


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

not bad that kinda at the bottem of the list but will on the list i want everything the # why do you want a bully? i know that all the way down to your post 
and then we gota come with a way to weed out byb


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i agree. i think it is time WE (as bully owners) need to put something together to educate not just the people who think they want a bully but also the media.
i think once we have all this together we should send it into the papers and news stations so they too can have a look on whats really going on.
maybe someone somewhere will get the message.


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

ty that's why i posted this thread we gota get our sh** together stop buting heads and fight this bs


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

you got my support. 100%.


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

ty but it's going to take this forum as a team not just two ppl all of us gota think what if bsl hit's where i live will they stop with the game dog's? as much as we dislike being put in one breed they think they think jeep and gotti are one breed 
we gota say fine deal with all of us then so the frist step is to stop fighting with each other and do this frist step we gota stop byb that's a must they are hurting use more than 50 mike vick's ever could


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

Nizmo357 said:


> so you think you should own a bully?
> first things first.
> Have you ever owned or trained bully breed before? They are a different kind of dog. meaning; theyre temperaments are not like any other dog. it only take a bad day or that one dog to make them mad, to where they can't be around any other dog ever again.
> Do you know how to use a break stick? incase of a dog fight you better be ready and be handy with a break stick to pry the jaws of a dog off anothers.
> ...


Im sorry but i have to disagree with alot of this.............To a point! When you say Bully do you mean Bully or apbt? That is the first thing that needs cleared up.And another this is that alot of BULLY's are not like the APBT when it comes to ag not saying all bullys but alot.And trust me i have been at this since 1991 with game dogs before i switched to bullys so even though im not a pro i have tons of hands on exp.Bully's are alot more laid back then the apbt dont get me wrong they can still get pissy but for the most par are pretty laid back.And as for the not being able to have them around other animals once another dog has pushed them to the limit thats false also .Now i am not trying to say everything you said was wrong at all and if i come off that way sorry.Just dont want people to confuse the two breeds anymore then they already do.BULLY's and APBT are diff in alot of ways and ag is one of those ways.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Shannon has a good point. I think the first thing that needs to be done is to establish the guidlines for APBT, Am Bully, AM Staff, and all bully breeds. We need to have like a pamphlet or something so people that are unsure about the breeds can see the difference and the dogs traits. Once that is established then we can move on to helping them choose the right breed for them.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

I agree, Ottis, Bullies aren't bred with the same goals as APBTs. DA is common with APBTs not so much with bullies and if they are...they aren't bred correctly....being nate's point to begin with.

Now I have seen my AST/Bully girl "Lucy" grab ahold of other dogs around here....not her fault, she was caught up in the moment playing with the flirtpole...that was my fault. I should have known bettter. I prefer for the dogs I own to have working ability and lots of drive...that's just me. I'm also not catering to the general public, either. If I do a breeding with Lucy in the future...it's gonna be for our own stock and those looking for dogs with working potential. Charlotte and Caliber are different, they display typical bully temperament meaning they are more laid back and "stylish" ( i hate that word...lol).

The problem is, Nate, that anytime you have a breed based on style...it leaves too much room for various structure and temperament...that's what makes the bully a bully, though. I personally would like to see people breed to better the breed whether they are AST, Bully or APBT. As long as people dig the extremities of the bullies, the bybs are always going to be around trying to profiteer off of uneducated buyers. The biggest problem I see with APBT breeders is trying to sell the pedigree more than the dog itself. There are definately a fair share of byb of APBTs...but not nearly as many as the bully folks...the reason being is there is a narrow market for APBTs...folks looking for good APBT stock usually know what they are looking for and less likely to buy a poor quality dog, IMO.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Word madbood... I got somethin to say about this LOL but I don't got time this second keep this thread warm for me tip I get back LOL.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

I see you scored some more rep points to distribute...man you need to conserve, brother, these recession days are killin us all...lol


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

It's strange to me that you can't be a licensed breeder of SUGAR GLIDERS unless you have a USDA License. So I think licensing breeders would be more responsible than BSL. As long as you keep a clean kennel, your dogs show no signs of fighting, or mistreatment, and there are no complaints that your pups are found in fighting rings, you can have a license. This won't prevent all BYBs but it will raise the quality of life of the dogs, and prevent dogs being sold to fight. It will encourage breeders to be more responsible, and more thoroughly screen their potential buyers. The breeders who already do this will not be affected, and the BYBs will have to step up or step out, if they have no license, their pups can't be registered. I bet a lot of "accidental" breedings would be prevented too. No papers=no big profits=less puppies

If an alternative to BSL is presented instead of the strict no BSL approach, maybe there would be more success. If people are afraid, they will feel they have to act, so maybe we should just point them in a more positive direction.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

FloorCandy said:


> As long as you keep a clean kennel, your dogs show no signs of fighting, or mistreatment, and there are no complaints that your pups are found in fighting rings, you can have a license.


Well I keep a clean kennel and I'm no part of a "fighting ring" but my bulldogs will fight quick. Would I not be a candidate for a license?


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

MADBood said:


> Well I keep a clean kennel and I'm no part of a "fighting ring" but my bulldogs will fight quick. Would I not be a candidate for a license?


I'm sure you have some dogs with scars, it comes with the territory, but if they were injured badly, you would go to the vet and there would be a record that you could show to prove you didn't intentionally hurt them and you did all you can to make them well. Also, occasional squabbles present a different look than regularly being put in the pit, I'm sure you don't let your dogs at each other for an hour or more on a regular basis. I'm betting you also don't have dogs with no teeth and other alterations for your pups to "practice on". To the HSUS it might be unclear what makes a kennel a fighting front, but other groups have no trouble determining the difference between humane and inhumane, I'm sure if you walked into a kennel that was fighting and breeding fighters, you would see the warning signs right away.


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

Most of the problem is with uneducated breeders, or breeders not being honest (covering up things or playing things down). I also think another problem is first time owners not admitting they have no experience or folks not realizing that this is a life time thing not something you can get one weekend and discard the next! It also bothers me that when I tell folks that they are required to stay in touch they get irritated by it. I'm like omg you should be glad the breeder is always here and wants to help and watch his/her production grow!! I've actually had someone tell me they don't want to be stuck to a breeder.... I'm like hmm no pup from me for you because that's a crazy thing to say for one you wouldn't be stuck to me you aren't required to ever purchase another pup but yes you are required to keep me informed on my pup (why I micro chip all my pups and dogs!) the things people reason just really trip me out. 

Something else I have also come to realize is that there will be somethign about every breeder that someone doesn't like. I've found myself with so much respect for a person then get to their set up and it's like omfg what the hell is this??? Either they are seriously over dogged with the dogs in a nasty setting or the dogs are plan and simple kennel dogs and that bothers me. My dogs are my family and while I am not a neat freak I do keep them in a clean environmentk, I don't want my dogs sitting in crap all day long possibly risking infection to the family and the dogs! I also see folks with their dogs in tiny kennels causing the dogs to grow improperly and they seem to think nothing is wrong with it....

well all in all first people just needed to be educated first on the breed, second on being a proper dog owner, third how to be an ethical breeder and lastly one needs to be honest with his or her self on what they know already and push themselves to research research research, you can only help someone that wants help


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> I'm sure you have some dogs with scars, it comes with the territory, but if they were injured badly, you would go to the vet and there would be a record that you could show to prove you didn't intentionally hurt them and you did all you can to make them well. Also, occasional squabbles present a different look than regularly being put in the pit, I'm sure you don't let your dogs at each other for an hour or more on a regular basis. I'm betting you also don't have dogs with no teeth and other alterations for your pups to "practice on". To the HSUS it might be unclear what makes a kennel a fighting front, but other groups have no trouble determining the difference between humane and inhumane, I'm sure if you walked into a kennel that was fighting and breeding fighters, you would see the warning signs right away.


It isnt' always as simple as that. Just because you take your dogs to the vet when a yard accident occurs does not mean you'll be able to walk back out unscared by it. Meaning here in my county you can't even own a treadmill and own pit bulls now if you walk in with a dog and say oh we had a yard accident the vet is definitely going to turn you in for suspect fighting unless you've had this vet for years and they know you well. Now once that is done you are basically marked from that point because ac will be at your dog asap threating to take your dogs if you don't turn them over. yeah I know how can they do that because we have bsl here and you'd have to either turn over the dog that has been the problem (if not both) which they call a dangerous dog and is marked as such, yes you can say i'm not turning over the dog but guess what they will fine you for any and everything they can. A friend of mine went through this they took his dogs of which his oldest was about 8 (this almost killed my friend) I told him you could have said no he said well they hit me with all sorts of fines they had made up. I also had an incident with ac but thank god my dogs have titles (some anyway) it's the only thing that saved me in front of the judge. I had a four month old pup get out the yard well the neighbor (who didnt' know my dogs we'd just moved here) called ac told them it was Midas and he'd chased her (total lie but she's forgiven now, this was almost three years ago) well the ac guy came he made me pull out all my paper work everything thank god it was all in order (now at the time i had no clue we had bsl here or what type of bsl anyways) I was given like five tickets 1. Your suppose to have an outdoor kennel regardless as to if the dogs are housed in doors or not 2. I didn't have the proper amount of insurance so had to increase my liability 3. failure to properly confine 4. leash law violation (well okay it was four not five). Okay so this was day one. Day two the lady calls again a girl ac officer comes out she sees my stuff and just leaves, day three she calls again (we'd only lived her for about a week or two) she tells the guy oh these aggressive dogs are going to kill the kids I want her gone (the lady is like 80 + years old so can't really be mad at her she only knows what the media tells her and is terrified) this ac officer comes and proceeds to tell me I can't have the dogs here at all that APBTs are banned I proceed to tell him I'd already talked to two officers prior and done my research and know what bsl laws are in place he gets crappy he can't bully me and proceeds to write me more tickets long story short I ended up increasing my insurance (have to have 50000 per dog coverage) and buying an outdoor kennel (cost me about 200) but when i went in front of the judge with all my stuff in tact she threw it all out i didn't even have to pay the leash law violation or the failure to properly confine either. But my point is one mistake can cost you all your dogs don't think because you go to a vet when something happens you'd be escused that on the other hand may be your down fall in the end! The best thing to do is to make sure you can keep them dogs apart at all cost and not make the breed or yourself have more issues.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

FloorCandy, I see what you mean but a license wouldn't keep dogmen from breeding gamedogs, it's not like they advertise anyways...lol. if you issued a lincense to breeders with these kind of restrictions, they would basically just be breeding ASTs and Bullies anyways...how would that cut back on bybs? Bybs and Gamedog (true bulldog) breeders aren't the same thing by any means. You can have a yard full of registered dogs and still be a backyard breeder. 

Maybe they should do DNA profiling? ...now that would cut out alot of paper hangers. As far as the quality of the dogs, it is up to the breeders to determine what they are looking for in a dog and that is where we all differ. Working kennels will always differ from show breeders and designer breeders. I don't think there really is a solution to this problem...we all like what we like whether it be a 100lb blue whopper dog, a pretty dog or lean and racy gamebred dog. Restrictions and licenses just force people to go underground....doesn't eliminate them. I can see it now, getting arrested for having a genetically flawed bully...lol. Liil Locz would be glad to slap some handcuffs on those folks ....lmao


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

stop byb? To start mandatory spay/neuter for all unpapered animals. Only exempt UKC/ADBA/AKC/NKC. And whatever the cat registry is. Then it is at least narrowed down to the papered breeds that you have a record of thru registries. Registries need to raise their standards of how many litters a year they will register from one person. Stop registering litters bred from dogs under 2 years old. Educating people only goes as far as the people want to learn. Which most byb don't want to learn and don't care. Educating buyers only goes as far as their standards want to go. Alot of people don't care about anything other than " are mom and dad nice?" , can I get the color I want, will you make it cheap enough for me to afford? Also most buyers don't know how to spot a "puppy sales man" these people run their game talk and sucker people into believing they know what they are talking about.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Ottis Driftwood said:


> Im sorry but i have to disagree with alot of this.............To a point! When you say Bully do you mean Bully or apbt? That is the first thing that needs cleared up.And another this is that alot of BULLY's are not like the APBT when it comes to ag not saying all bullys but alot.And trust me i have been at this since 1991 with game dogs before i switched to bullys so even though im not a pro i have tons of hands on exp.Bully's are alot more laid back then the apbt dont get me wrong they can still get pissy but for the most par are pretty laid back.And as for the not being able to have them around other animals once another dog has pushed them to the limit thats false also .Now i am not trying to say everything you said was wrong at all and if i come off that way sorry.Just dont want people to confuse the two breeds anymore then they already do.BULLY's and APBT are diff in alot of ways and ag is one of those ways.


then i apologize. thats why have the ambully pple on here to clarify that.


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

well i think half of yall missed the point i was tring to make 
I WANT A SET OF THING'S PPL SHOULD ASK THEM SELF BEFORE they get a apbt 'amstaff or bully 
there are halfass deal's is some book's i have read 
yes how to choose witch breed is best for each person yes how to tell them witch is witch 
but i would think as quick as all of you are to jump on a byb how to tell one would have been frist on the list 
AND NO NO NO license any time you get the goverment in anything THEY f*** it up 
beside a true game is skinny like me keep the ppl with no clue out of it the last thing we need is some dip*** in a an office telling us what he think's we should do 
and that would give peta and the tree humper's more control of us and our dog's


----------



## Ninja Monk3y (Mar 2, 2009)

I think first and foremost should be just educating the general public about our dogs by putting the facts out there, whether that be with little gatherings where we could educate the public about our dogs, or by spamming e-mails to every possible outlet just with the facts versus myths and inviting people to the boards for some intelligent discussion.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I know what you're saying Madbood, I just figure most BYBs are looking for a "quick buck", if they have to do a lot of work, fill out paperwork, have home visits, they might be less likely to want to breed. If they can't sell registered puppies, they won't be able to charge as much, so the big payday isn't a motivation anymore. I think if we just fight BSL and don't offer an alternative, it's a losing battle. We as a pit community see the dangers of BYBs and irresponsible owners, we don't want "dangerous breeds" banned, we want dangerous owners banned. If some thug dirtbag can't have a tough looking pit, maybe he'll buy a gun, but new gun legislation makes this harder, so he goes to the nearest corner, and buys a gun. Just like gun legislation, BSL hurts the people who act responsibly more than the ones who are scum. But since no one offers any alternative to gun legislation, crying about the right to bare arms, the gun laws get worse and worse. We have to act proactively, not defensively, there should be lobbies and organizations that propose alternatives to BSL, not just responsible owners showing well behaved dogs to the public, those aren't the dogs people are afraid of. 

Honestly, I would want my children to fear any strange dog, because if you go to a grammar school and talk about how sweet and friendly pits are, what happens when that child walks home past some thug douchebag walking his "badazz" dog. Maybe that dog's starving and unsocialized, who knows? Should a 10 year old be reaching his sticky candy flavored fingers toward that dog?

I used to live in a kind of ritzy area, they had street fairs and carnivals all the time, and I would take my bulldog, instead of some jerk standing at the entrance banning dogs, they always had a security guy there, who would ask if he could pet the dogs, and then crouch down and play with them, it was all a set up, he had treats hidden in his pockets, and if the dogs weren't lovable sweet dogs, and went aggressively for the food, he would ask you to take the dog out. That way they prevented bad owners from subjecting the other patrons to potentially dangerous dogs, if a dog tries to rip a treat out of the guys pocket, what chance does a toddler with a hot dog stand?

We need to offer alternative that keeps dangerous dogs off the streets.


----------



## Ninja Monk3y (Mar 2, 2009)

nate said:


> well i think half of yall missed the point i was tring to make
> *I WANT A SET OF THING'S PPL SHOULD ASK THEM SELF BEFORE* they get a apbt 'amstaff or bully
> there are halfass deal's is some book's i have read
> yes how to choose witch breed is best for each person yes how to tell them witch is witch
> ...


Oohhh.... well in that case 
They should ask themselves what do I really know about the breed? is it just what the media wants to show me?
Do I have the time?.... Do I honestly?
Will I be willing to do research and search out people like myself who are fond of the breed and who may have more experience working with this particular breed of dog?
Do I want to put in the time and or effort to show and compete with my dog?
Do I already own more than one dog?
What is a BYB? How am I going to spot one?


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

ty thats going the right way and i am gone give you repoints for the thought


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

nate said:


> well i think half of yall missed the point i was tring to make
> I WANT A SET OF THING'S PPL SHOULD ASK THEM SELF BEFORE they get a apbt 'amstaff or bully
> there are halfass deal's is some book's i have read
> yes how to choose witch breed is best for each person yes how to tell them witch is witch
> ...


The simple truth is that the people who would want to read a resource like that are not the ones we worry about. The people who perpetuate everything bad in pits don't ask themselves these questions, they don't care what dog is right for them, offering educational resources is just too passive. There are many resources out there that one can easily find on a google search, people who want to know will find it. You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make him drink.

If you think you can't trust your government, run for local office, Saying that the government just screws everything up is ridiculous if you won't do anything about it. We live in a democracy, if you don't like the way things are, you have the power to change it. I'm not happy with everything the government does, but if all we offer them is BSL or nothing, well nothing isn't working, so they will go with BSL.


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

look do you want ppl with no clue puting a set of rule's over you and your dog's ?
just ask your self that 
and our goverment is out of control at this point dont get me on that this is something we need to do on our own we know these dog's 
the goverment does not they would pass more bsl and such before they would try to learn

we need to do this 
ppl keep say the ppl got learn about the these dog's well the point of this thread was to put something together for them to learn from


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

Alot of this responsibility ultimately falls on the breeder. For instance, many people get the dogs with zero education into the breed(myself included). Unless the breeder tells the uneducated buyer the ins and outs out this type dog, that it is a high demand dog not for the novice owner(in general). They won't find out untill it is happening. I love my dog and all bully breeds, so I'm highly motivated to learn as much as possible and work with my dog. In many cases, I can understand where it would be too much for someone who thinks their just getting a "couch, eat, sleep, go outside" kinda dog and they get a dog that requires alot of time and dedication. This is how our dogs end up in the pound, shuffled around, fighting, wrecking the house, or worst case scenario-attacking a human. In conclusion, one of the best things for the breed would be for 100% responsible breeders(I know, keep dreamin) that educate/or make sure the owner is educated, that way our dogs end up with owners who understand and embrace the dedication that comes with these magnificent animals


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

the problem is not with the breeders, its with the prospect dog owners! if the prospect would do research and learn about WHATEVER breed it intends to buy we would have less problems. if a prospect was well versed in the bully breeds it would be able to sniff out the bsers. people have to WANT to learn! there is so much knowledge here on this site, i have learned so much but only because I have chosen to. ive owned the apbts all my life but the last dog i owned, i had to put her down due to DJD. i decided to educate my self and here i am a wiser man. if people would stop buying unethically bred dogs the byb's would be out of business. 

we cant educate those who do not wish to be educated but we must try.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

american_pit13 said:


> stop byb? To start mandatory spay/neuter for all unpapered animals. Only exempt UKC/ADBA/AKC/NKC. And whatever the cat registry is. Then it is at least narrowed down to the papered breeds that you have a record of thru registries. Registries need to raise their standards of how many litters a year they will register from one person. Stop registering litters bred from dogs under 2 years old. Educating people only goes as far as the people want to learn. Which most byb don't want to learn and don't care. Educating buyers only goes as far as their standards want to go. Alot of people don't care about anything other than " are mom and dad nice?" , can I get the color I want, will you make it cheap enough for me to afford? Also most buyers don't know how to spot a "puppy sales man" these people run their game talk and sucker people into believing they know what they are talking about.


Mandatory spay/neuter for unpapered dogs will never work. I can go get a stack of papers today and put them on the nastiest mutts we could find lol. Most of the worst examples have papers already. That's where the problem lies. The registries allowing these dogs to be papered. Until somebody convinces them that the dogs are more important than money, they will paper anything you can breed.

Concerning the original topic - you tell me. I have talked till I'm blue in the face. People are not raising their kids to value anything but image these days. Most have no respect for anything but themselves. You'll never talk a spoiled brat into thinking about the dog first and their whims second. It's the "ME" generation. Mommy and Daddy never told them "no", so why should they listen to us?


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

ok let me break it down well get to the breeder's 
i am tring to put together a list of thing ppl should ask them self before the get one of these dog's and hopefully some beeder's will give a copy of it to ppl wanting a pup
we are the ppl that know these dog's there is no 50 book's that has the bulldog know how that is on this fourm i kinda know where i want this list to 
and how yall tell a byb would be helpfull you may look for thing that i dont 
i know most of what it need to say but i want the ppl on this fourm's input so i dont miss anything when i get all the info i will get laura to type it out and get posted on the board for anyone that want's a bulldog can look and know from ppl that own these dog's not some dipstick that writes book's on every kinda dog under the sun


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> Mandatory spay/neuter for unpapered dogs will never work. I can go get a stack of papers today and put them on the nastiest mutts we could find lol. Most of the worst examples have papers already. That's where the problem lies. The registries allowing these dogs to be papered. Until somebody convinces them that the dogs are more important than money, they will paper anything you can breed.
> 
> Concerning the original topic - you tell me. I have talked till I'm blue in the face. People are not raising their kids to value anything but image these days. Most have no respect for anything but themselves. You'll never talk a spoiled brat into thinking about the dog first and their whims second. It's the "ME" generation. Mommy and Daddy never told them "no", so why should they listen to us?


buzz you know i think the world of ya but i gota do something if just stop's one person from buying for a byb and they resuse a dog from a shelter atleast i did something


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

look all i know is yall get on this board everyday look at bsl and bitch and cry 
i am not doing this for me it for the dog's 
i tring to do something for the breed can you say the same ask your that 
i gota go to work maybe while i am gone i will get more input and less bitching


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

nate said:


> ok let me break it down well get to the breeder's
> i am tring to put together a list of thing ppl should ask them self before the get one of these dog's and hopefully some beeder's will give a copy of it to ppl wanting a pup
> we are the ppl that know these dog's there is no 50 book's that has the bulldog know how that is on this fourm i kinda know where i want this list to
> and how yall tell a byb would be helpfull you may look for thing that i dont
> i know most of what it need to say but i want the ppl on this fourm's input so i dont miss anything when i get all the info i will get laura to type it out and get posted on the board for anyone that want's a bulldog can look and know from ppl that own these dog's not some dipstick that writes book's on every kinda dog under the sun


Look Nate, I know your heart is in the right place, but do you expect a BYB to hand a list of how to spot a BYB, and why not to buy from one, over to a potential customer? The responsible breeders are going to have 5 situations like the sticky about talking someone out of one of their dogs, before they find a good match. BYBs will wipe their butts with our literature. People who want the truth will find it. I'm not saying you shouldn't make a list, but your title was a call to action, so I suggested some actions, and whether they are realistic or not, dismissing anything that isn't part of your list doesn't jive with the sentiment behind this post. If the government is evil and untrustworthy, and you don't feel you can change it, by all means, find some other method, but I promise you, the government is easier to change than the minds of the greedy BYBs, and the selfish kids who want a Hot looking dog. Whether you want to believe it or not, you can make a difference in legislation.


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

The problem is that there is no one thing or set of things that can be done unless the breeders and owners themselves push to be better simple as that. Some people are closed minded and can't be told anything or simple just don't care and there is where the problem is.....


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I think we need to speak the language of the average Pit would be owner. We need to get someone who fits the look, and talks the talk. You know not every one who dresses in thug style is a thug, so if we could find a person who is a responsible owner, but can also relate to the irresponsible ones, we could have them make a video like a psa, and show the work, the time, the problems etc, and put this on an informational site, or social network, I mean Obama became President through social networking, that's where people look for information, so why don't we meet them there?


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

nate like you said we are here everyday, all people have to do is come and ask and somebody on this site will answer their question(s). people want things easy and thats not the way things are atleast not with this breed. 

1. what do you know about the breed? any body who wants a bully breed should know the history. should know why the breed was created, its function.

2. what do you intend to do with your dog? if you dont intend to work em or exercise them they will be restless and you do not want a restless apbt trust me!:rofl: 

3. are you prepared for the ag?

4. send them to martys thread of "what you must give up to own this breed"

i think thats a start.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

now that is a good start.

Nate and I are doing this for the simple fact that we had a associate from work that wanted to buy a "pit bull" well he actually was wanting a ambully but didn't know the difference between the two. He went and bought a dog with out talking to us first because he didn't like our style of "pit bull" He wasn't looking for a apbt even though thats what he thought he was looking for. He has no education on the breed and he bought his dog from a byb. He sent 800 dollars on this pup without signing a contract and then had to take it to the vet the next day because its gums were infected. Its gums were infected because it 1.has a bad bite from a bad breeding and 2. the breeder did not give proper care for the problem. Nate wants to make it were that we can get a list made up and when somebody you know says hey I think I want a "pitbull" you can print this list and give it to them and say you need to read this before you buy. If the breed is not right for them it probably won't keep them from buying but maybe it will be enough to make them do research on the dog they want to buy and maybe it will help them pick the proper bully breed for them.

I know as a kennel I would love to have a list that tells what to look for and what the differences in bully breeds to give to people that are interested in the breeds and don't have alot of time to hear me ramble on about it for hours on hand.

Please put some thought into this and help some people out. This is something you might us one day. No it doesnt fix the problem but it can help some that are completely unaware of what they are getting themselves into.

Start with this. Answer the questions I post and we will go from there.

What is an Ambully? How is an Ambully different from other bully breeds? How can I tell the puppy will be an Ambully by the looks of its parents? What kind of special requirements does this dog need?


What is a Amstaff? How is it different from other buly breeds? How can I tell the puppy wil be an amstaff by the looks of its parents? What kind of special requirements does this dog need?

What is an APBT? (you get the idea)


Then answer these. What can i expect from my bully breed? What kind of vet care will it need?
How can I tell a byb from a rep. breeder?
What kind of care should my pup have gotten before I get it?
What should my pup look like when I get it?
What registeries are rep.?
What signs should I look for in a breeder that tells me something is not right?


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

That's sad and folks definitely have to be careful where they buy bully pups! My first bully was a nightmare and it was two years before I even approached the idea of buying another....


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

exactly my point. So will some of you please take the time to answer these questions in your own words of how it would be for you that way when I type this up I don't miss anything for I know nothing about ambullies never had one and I know very little about amstaffs for I have only owned two and didnt get the option of going to look for them on my own. All three of these breeds are different in their own way and I need ya'll to tell me about it


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

los44 said:


> nate like you said we are here everyday, all people have to do is come and ask and somebody on this site will answer their question(s). people want things easy and thats not the way things are atleast not with this breed.
> 
> 1. what do you know about the breed? any body who wants a bully breed should know the history. should know why the breed was created, its function.
> 
> ...


:goodpost:
Ok this post is the kinda post i need as for the byb and for porfit breeder's 
well deal with that next please dont bring them up i know ok there a big deal there is a sticky about breeding but that's not what this post is about i want more detailed on what you as bulldog owners think and i know all the basic's ok but one i need is how if you yourself where out to buy a dog from a small kennel how would you know there not byb 
what would you look t\at on the pup bite i want details and help get some thing together we can post it on other forums hell the vet office pet store what ever but we gota get this together


----------

